# Sweat dripping on glasses - fixed by new glasses?



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

I sweat a lot when I ride. I've tried all the fixes - skull caps, chamois liners, halo, you name it. They all work...for a while. I also tend to ride aggressively, so most of my helmets have been chosen for safety over ventilation.

Eventually I end up dripping sweat, and it gets onto my glasses, and then I can't see. During a fun ride I can stop and clean them (or squeeze out my chamois), but lately I've been doing more races and I can't stop to clean them there.

I usually buy cheap-ish glasses and I was wondering if buying a nicer set of glasses with a coating on them (like anti-fog, or water repellent) would help. Any feedback?


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Replacing my helmet mostly solved this problem for me. I have a Leatt DBX 3.0. The better ventilation and sweat absorption by the pads helped. I think adding sweat absorption at the expense of ventilation won't help.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Try these. Most of the lens isn't in contact with the frame. By far the best I've used at any price. I still occasionally get a drip of sweat, but it's rare.

https://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S4200-M...TF8&qid=1524763391&sr=8-1&keywords=uvex+s4200


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

Try a sweat gutr
I sweat like pig and it really works well-channels the sweat to the sides so your brow and face stay drier
Looks dorky though


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I wore a Halo skull cap for the first time last weekend. has a rubber channel that moves sweat to the sides of your face. Nice little imprint on your forehead after the ride, but it goes away. Halo makes headbands too.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

jeremy3220 said:


> Replacing my helmet mostly solved this problem for me. I have a Leatt DBX 3.0. The better ventilation and sweat absorption by the pads helped. I think adding sweat absorption at the expense of ventilation won't help.


I noticed a bunch of the new helmets are advertising that they move sweat out past your glasses. I ride pretty rough though and have a Super 2 with the full-face attachment that I really like. Maybe the trick is buying a helmet for racing and keeping my Super 2 for daily driver duties.



coke said:


> Try these. Most of the lens isn't in contact with the frame. By far the best I've used at any price. I still occasionally get a drip of sweat, but it's rare.


Hmm, well I picked some slightly different ones (darker tint), but for $8...i'll give 'em a shot. Thanks!

I've used the Halo products but didn't know there was a full skull cap available. With the normal band the sweat would just run outside the band, but the skull cap might fix that.


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

Sweat buster helmet insert
Trax Factory - The Orignal Sweat Buster - Bike, Climbing, Hard Hat, Welding and Harness Helmet Sweat Absorbtion System


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep. Sweat Buster= no sweat dripping issues ever.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have 3 sweatbusters that i rotate. They work but tend to matte down after some use. Can't seem to keep them fluffy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

the challenge i see with the halo is all that fabric,

as i mentioned before a sweat gutr is just what it says it is a rain gutter for your head

https://www.sweatgutr.com/sweatbands

there is no fabric so it does not get skanky nor does it cover a lot of surface so it does not make you hotter



Porch said:


> I noticed a bunch of the new helmets are advertising that they move sweat out past your glasses. I ride pretty rough though and have a Super 2 with the full-face attachment that I really like. Maybe the trick is buying a helmet for racing and keeping my Super 2 for daily driver duties.
> 
> Hmm, well I picked some slightly different ones (darker tint), but for $8...i'll give 'em a shot. Thanks!
> 
> I've used the Halo products but didn't know there was a full skull cap available. With the normal band the sweat would just run outside the band, but the skull cap might fix that.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah the sweat buster is the chamois I use. Works great until it gets saturated.

I like the sweat gutter idea but I'm not sure I'm willing to stoop to that level yet, lol.


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

they work really well but looks are not their strong point

because they do not have fabric they don't need much care and can be rinsed and dried quickly- only really need 1- i have 2 because i misplace them occasionally



Porch said:


> Yeah the sweat buster is the chamois I use. Works great until it gets saturated.
> 
> I like the sweat gutter idea but I'm not sure I'm willing to stoop to that level yet, lol.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I ride in the swampy-ass SE... sweat buckets, when it's 90% humidity. I've been pleased with the halo sweat band (for many years), as far as the intended functionality, but I do stop to wring it out when it gets saturated. Last year, I started using a Bontrager cooling skull cap, and I guess it draws the sweat up to the top, but it's been working far better than expected. I haven't noticed sweat dripping being a problem, but maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention.

Since you have the sweat buster - can you tilt your head back, and push the helmet against your forehead to squeeze out the sweat? While you ride, I mean. Never used one, but looks like you could do that. Like you can with regular helmet pads.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Porch said:


> I noticed a bunch of the new helmets are advertising that they move sweat out past your glasses. I ride pretty rough though and have a Super 2 with the full-face attachment that I really like. Maybe the trick is buying a helmet for racing and keeping my Super 2 for daily driver duties.
> 
> Hmm, well I picked some slightly different ones (darker tint), but for $8...i'll give 'em a shot. Thanks!
> 
> I've used the Halo products but didn't know there was a full skull cap available. With the normal band the sweat would just run outside the band, but the skull cap might fix that.


I recommended that specific model due to the more scratch resistant lens. I get the anti fog version free at work, but they scratch very easily.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

For me, the Sweat Buster is far superior to the sweat gutter. The gutter never really worked too well for me. The buster takes 2-3 hours to saturate and start to run down my face. I still struggle to wear glasses at all. On "fun rides" I'll put them in my pack or jersey pocket when climbing and then put them on for descents.


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

When the Sweat Buster gets saturated, I pull it out of my helmet and squeeze it “dry”. Maybe with a squirt of water. Really works.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

I had my race today. It was an xc race so I ended up just wearing my road helmet with a sweat buster inside. No issues! So I guess that answers that.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I sweat like the OP does and love my sweat buster. What I have found works best for me is that I have a couple that I rotate but I wash them CONSTANTLY to keep them fresh. I will rotate about once a month and have an intermittent wash in there depending on how much I ride. When its colder I don't sweat as much as my body tends to stay cooler, but not that it is warming up I am finding that I have to pull and wash it after ever couple/few rides to keep it at tip-top shape.

Other thing is that you may need a better "breathing" helmet than what you currently have. Seems like that was an issue with my last helmet, fit great but did not breathe well so it caused me to sweat excessively, which then dripped on my prescription glasses making it hard to see. Since the new helmet and sweatbuster I have not had that problem.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

haven't tried the Sweat Buster but I will not leave home without my Headsweats. My typical rides aren't too long so they don't get fully saturated but as suggested above squeeze it out works. I haven't tried rinsing them with ice cold water (from the pack), will give that a try.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Porch said:


> I had my race today. It was an xc race so I ended up just wearing my road helmet with a sweat buster inside. No issues! So I guess that answers that.


Nice... many helmets, including my Bell Super 3R, seem to channel sweat right down your nose so something that solves that is key if you can't stop. On fun rides I stop and press my helmet against my forehead which releases all the sweat. Also, if you position your glasses just right the drips tend to avoid the glasses. I may try one of the sweat gutter/buster solutions, idk.

For a race (enduro for me) I'll just wear a real full face (D3/Aircraft) and goggles. I managed to get a 100% Aircraft for a decent price for this year. I just can't see wearing a trail helmet for what's mostly a DH race and ff is often required anyways.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tried them all and like the Sweat Buster by far


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Bought a new helmet on Friday seeing as my current/previous one was about 6yrs old, went with the Giro Chronicle (was using an older Giro and like the way they fit). Anyways, I didn't put the sweat buster in it as I just didn't take the time, rode on Sunday and regretted immediately not putting the sweat buster in. Actually think I am going to put in an order for another set as mine as pretty nasty now after a couple years of usage and washings. Still the best things I have found for sweat.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweat Buster has worked best for me as well. MUCH better than all my Halo products (I have 4 or 5). Like others have noted, however, the effectiveness (i.e.; absorption) of the Sweat Buster decreases over time. Whatever. They are inexpensive. The biggest problem I have is that the little round sticky velcro things come off my helmet when I take the Sweat Buster out. Not a big deal but irritating just the same.

Those Sweat Busters in my Super 2R though have been revolutionary. I sweat like a sonofa b and these things save my ass every ride. Plus, my helmet seems to fit better.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've tried multiple products and the Trax Sweat Buster beats them all. I have been riding with the Sweat Buster for over 2 years now. I just ordered 2 more last week. Excellent Product!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Trax used to have an MTBR coupon. Anyone know if it's still active?


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Question for the Sweat Buster crowd... Exactly how big and fluffy are they? I can't seem to get a scale for how much room they take up in a helmet as well as how much insulating they do. I'd love to alleviate the drips the halo band doesn't catch but not at the cost of making things warmer. Thoughts?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

EatsDirt said:


> Question for the Sweat Buster crowd... Exactly how big and fluffy are they? I can't seem to get a scale for how much room they take up in a helmet as well as how much insulating they do. I'd love to alleviate the drips the halo band doesn't catch but not at the cost of making things warmer. Thoughts?


Not a concern. Zero. No added heat. No crammed up feeling. The thickness decreases with time but even when brand new, there was no heat or cramming issues.

I have 2 Sweat Busters and 5 Halo products (I counted them tonight). I have not worn a single Halo product biking since I bought the Sweat Busters a few years ago (although I still use my Halo hat for running).

I need to buy some more Sweat Busters. I sweat like a sonofa b. Before the Sweat Busters, I couldn't see SFA at times because of sweat running into my eyes (and that was while I was wearing one of a number of different Halo products). Problem solved with the SB.

One of the most effective, simplest and least expensive biking products I have used in 25+ years of biking. If you are a sweaty basturd like me, just get one or two. I honestly can't see you not being as stoked as me after you try it. They have truly been revolutionary in the sweat control department and like I said, my ill fitting Super 2R helmet now fits beautifully...like it was custom made.

TraxFactory...you owe me...

Just kidding.

Kinda


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Thanks for all the love mtbbkrmike and all!, Truly!

I know it is only because our product DOES work wonders in keeping the sweat out of your eyes and glasses, I hear it almost daily. 

The thickness is only a concern if you are on your max adjustment and already tight. The "is it warmer question" is a non-issue. After selling several thousand now over several years I can assure you of that. If for some reason it does not work for you, I will refund you 100%, no questions. 

People are using the Sweat Buster in extremely hot and also humid climates like Florida, Arizona, Texas, Israel, Thailand, Costa Rica and so on. Our propeller head users tell me once just a tiny bit of moisture is in the Sweat Buster its actually pulling heat off your head and has a cooling effect, especially with slight air flow.

Again, does not work for you will refund, period. 

And yes the MTBR324 save $3 on 2 packs is in full effect. In fact I will create a good till end 5/16 midnight discount, Here you go!
MTBR524 
Save $5 on 2 packs!!!!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

No reason not to buy with that incentive. Thanks TF. 

I’m in. I will also get some of those Velcro coins. I hope they stick on my helmet. The old ones keep coming off. Aaarrrggghhh.

TF - how does shipping work to Canada again? I can’t remember what happened last time I ordered.

Site is not working on my phone. I will try again tomorrow...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> No reason not to buy with that incentive. Thanks TF.
> 
> I'm in. I will also get some of those Velcro coins. I hope they stick on my helmet. The old ones keep coming off. Aaarrrggghhh.
> 
> ...


The trick with Velcro coins is too clean the application area with alcohol. Be sure all adhesive is removed from previous velcro.

I'm guilty of this as well, but leaving your helmet in you car will cook the adhesive, if you pull on it while hot they can come off. Don't cook your helmet.

We ship everything USPS First Class domestic and international. I found this to be the fastest and most economic option for our packaging.

We definitely need a site upgrade!! I'm actually a web developer for many years so I have no excuse other than the cobblers children have no shoes.

The site does work on most mobile browsers but it's not the friendliest, new responsive design coming soon.

Good dirt!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Still problems ordering...

I apply the code, try to check out and it says my cart is empty. Hmmm...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Bummer on the discount code. My order just shipped yesterday without a discount.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Still problems ordering...
> 
> I apply the code, try to check out and it says my cart is empty. Hmmm...


When that does happen, run it through a second time it should stick. Apologies for the extra clicks.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet... I am definitely a sweater like the others, and yesterday my SB was a god send when I was riding in Chico. Seriously warm, seeing at I had been riding in 60ish degree weather all week, with the high being 80+ and central valley heat I was sweating like no tomorrow. Had a small creek crossing that I pulled the SB out and dipping in the nice cold water.

Decided that mine was pretty done so just ordered another 2pk and some more coins. Definitely, HIGHLY recommend these things to everyone I come across.

@TRAXFactory - you should bring a whole bunch to sell at the upcoming Carson City Offroad. I am sure that people will buy them, especially seeing as last year people's garmin were tracking 100+ degrees on the trail.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I will offer up one sugggestion to try. Try using some rain-x on the lenses of your sunglasses. This may make the sweat roll right off.

Alternatively, you could also try applying some rubbing alcohol on the lenses to do the same thing. The rain- x will last longer.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

gregnash said:


> @TRAXFactory - you should bring a whole bunch to sell at the upcoming Carson City Offroad. I am sure that people will buy them, especially seeing as last year people's garmin were tracking 100+ degrees on the trail.


Awesome, thanks for that! I was not familiar with that event, looks like a blast.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

In on the deal. Woot! Woot!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome, just checked my tracking number and looks like mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Same issue of sweating profusely and dripping on goggles: use both sweatbuster and halo together and that does the trick. 

I have 4 Halos and 2 sweatbusters to rotates use.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Count me into the Gutr crowd. My issue is less with my glasses, and more with sweat saturating my eyebrows and then dripping into my eyes.

I also have a big melon, and my Super 2 hurts my head if my hair gets too long. I can wear a Buff underneath it, at most, in wintertime. Anything thicker and it won't fit.

The Gutr just works. Catches sweat dripping down my forehead, channels it to the sides. Nothing soaks up sweat and gets squishy. Doesn't need washed or rotated. Doesn't interfere with helmet fitment.


----------



## henrivdr (Feb 14, 2016)

I suffered badly from sweat in the eyes. Tried the Gutr which works but smells awful due to the Vinyl, even before first use.

Then I got one of these cycling caps with the extra short peak. 
Problem solved completely! 
The sweat runs down the top of the peak and evaporates. In extreme conditions it makes it to the end and simply drips past my face.










Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't laugh but I do this with my SWAT ballistic helmet at work on hot days (you want to sweat through on a 20lb heavy vest, helmet, and about 20 lbs of additional gear and a rifle and go for a run or deploy for hours on a perimeter in the summer) but I carry maxi pads in my bag and will stick one inside the helmet so that it absorbs the sweat off my forehead. Keeps it off my glasses really well. I don't see why it wouldn't work with a bike helmet.

J-


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

jjc155 said:


> Don't laugh but I do this with my SWAT ballistic helmet at work on hot days (you want to sweat through on a 20lb heavy vest, helmet, and about 20 lbs of additional gear and a rifle and go for a run or deploy for hours on a perimeter in the summer) but I carry maxi pads in my bag and will stick one inside the helmet so that it absorbs the sweat off my forehead. Keeps it off my glasses really well. I don't see why it wouldn't work with a bike helmet.
> 
> J-


I couldn't even laugh at this, it's freaking genius. Though brings back memories (loosing bets and walking around school with one stuck to my forehead) which made me laugh. But that is the best Idea I've heard for a simple, cheap fix and can just swap out when needed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Not a concern. Zero. No added heat. No crammed up feeling. The thickness decreases with time but even when brand new, there was no heat or cramming issues.
> 
> I have 2 Sweat Busters and 5 Halo products (I counted them tonight). I have not worn a single Halo product biking since I bought the Sweat Busters a few years ago (although I still use my Halo hat for running).
> 
> ...


Nice writeup, I just bought a Sweat Gutr, and I am a bit disappointed. Plus the rubber smells weird. I will buy a Sweat Buster.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

hoolie said:


> Nice writeup, I just bought a Sweat Gutr, and I am a bit disappointed. Plus the rubber smells weird. I will buy a Sweat Buster.


I know I sound like a shill but everything I said is true. I just got my new SBs. Great great product, in all their simplicity and inexpensiveness. They truly save my sweaty ass every single ride out.

I just bought a GoPro 6. I haven't used one for years, since back in the day with my old Hero 2. Using the 6 helmet mounted with my new SBs is a game changer. Not only do I have 100% sweat management, but my helmet doesn't slop around like it used to with my 3 year old SBs (which are still 10x better than the helmet stock). That's the only thing - I can get about 2 good seasons out of them before they start to shrink in thickness and absorbency. But so what? They cost less than a couple of beer at the local pub.

I sincerely do not believe you will be disappointed with the SBs. I sweat tons. I suspect the more you sweat, the more you will appreciate them. For me, the sweat factor is always 10 out of 10, regardless of what I wear. So yeah...they are an ass saver every time out.

Good luck!


----------



## jrahm (Feb 2, 2004)

Tried SweatHawg? Great product worth a look. Headbands skullcaps helmet liners, many choices. Drip free outcome. My fave.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

threepin said:


> Try a sweat gutr
> I sweat like pig and it really works well-channels the sweat to the sides so your brow and face stay drier
> Looks dorky though


This works best for me too.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Sweatbuster works for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KonaJon (Jan 25, 2018)

Blows me away the amount of people paying for these sweat busters, are you guys aware that you can buy sweatbands from Nike or other brands for less than $5.00? I ride with an A2, and if I ride with just the helmet I sweat enough that it drips on my glasses. When I throw on a sweatband I am good to go, can even keep a few in your pack since they are so cheap if you sweat that much.


----------

